# SCCA reclass....yesssssss!!!!!!!!!!



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

http://www.scca.org/news/fastrack/02-12.pdf

Let the second-guessing begin!

-----

The SEB has concurred with the SAC recommendations to leave the MINI Cooper in HS and the BMW 330Ci in DS. The SEB also approved the SAC recommendation of reclassification of the MINI Cooper S from DS to GS, effective 1/1/2003.

After considering member input and SAC recommendations, the SEB has selected the following actions regarding class SS, AS, and BS, and is recommending them to the BOD, effective 1/1/2003:

1. Leave in SS: Mazda RX-7 Turbo ('93+)

2. Move from SS to AS: BMW M Coupe and Roadster ('01+), BMW M3 (E46), and Mercedes SLK32 AMG, and Porsche Boxster S

3. Move from AS to BS: BMW M Coupe and Roadster ('96-'00)

These changes are recommended in conjunction with the new classification of the Nissan 350Z in BS, as shown in the Tech Bulletins elsewhere herein.

TECH BULLETINS

1) Stock: Add new listings as follows:

SS - Dodge Viper SRT-10 
BS - Nissan 350Z 
DS - MazdaSpeed Protégé 
DS - Chrysler Neon SRT-4 
GS - Audi V8 Quattro (change existing GS listing to "Audi V8 Quattro, A8")

2) Stock: The Mazda Miata Club Sport is considered an option package and is covered by the existing Mazda Miata listing in CS.

3) Stock: The VW GTI 337 edition is considered an option package and is 
covered by the existing VW GTI listing in GS.

4) Stock: The FS listing "Audi 200 V8" is erroneous and is being removed.

5) Stock: The MINI Cooper S is reclassified from DS to GS, effective 1/1/2003.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Good news.

I hope they also change them to BSP.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*good deal . . .*

So what are the prospects for an '00 owner in BS and an '01 owner in AS considering their new competition?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: good deal . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *So what are the prospects for an '00 owner in BS and an '01 owner in AS considering their new competition? *


Overall, it should be better than this year.

Things got better for me in D Stock as well, in this region anyway (a very fast MINI Cooper S is no longer a problem that I'll have to deal with ).


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I was thinking they needed to drop the 3-series wagons down to a slower class.:flipoff: 

j/k:angel:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *I was thinking they needed to drop the 3-series wagons down to a slower class.:flipoff:
> 
> j/k:angel: *


I wouldn't mind  :thumbup:


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

they dropped the cooper s to a lower class? hmmm. that's weird. cos they are pretty competitive with the e46s. in the NY BMWCCA, they are classed in the same BMW class as the e46s, stock e36 M3s, stock e30 M3s...

anyway, you still have those pesky ITR's in D Stock.  i'm not competitive in DS in SCCA with my 325Ci e46, which is why i run my MR2 in CSP. i have a better chance there...

i do want to try to convince the BMWCCA to get the mini out of the BMW classes. cos it's not a BMW, not matter who made them or owns the company. like it said in one of the Roundel articles, if it doesn't have a roundel on it, it's not a BMW.  so no, a mclaren F1 is not a BMW, the same way a range rover is not a BMW.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Strange that the M5 stays in SS, while the M3 is moved....

When I was driving the M5 at auto-x last summer, some officials said that the M5 was a better auto-x car. In fact, no M3s on street tires could best the M5 :dunno: Though there were no M5s at Nationals....

My best run was with 3 passengers, even if TD doesn't believe me


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

325ci.com said:


> *they dropped the cooper s to a lower class? hmmm. that's weird. cos they are pretty competitive with the e46s. in the NY BMWCCA, they are classed in the same BMW class as the e46s, stock e36 M3s, stock e30 M3s...
> 
> anyway, you still have those pesky ITR's in D Stock.  i'm not competitive in DS in SCCA with my 325Ci e46, which is why i run my MR2 in CSP. i have a better chance there...*


IME and from what I have read/heard from elsewhere, it's very hard to draw conclusions based on regional results because they are skewed so far by the differences in the drivers. In the DC region, if I run the wagon again next year with real tires, I *should* be very competitive with the local ITR drivers, but there's a guy in an E36 328i coupe that I would expect to still walk all over me.

*



i do want to try to convince the BMWCCA to get the mini out of the BMW classes. cos it's not a BMW, not matter who made them or owns the company. like it said in one of the Roundel articles, if it doesn't have a roundel on it, it's not a BMW.  so no, a mclaren F1 is not a BMW, the same way a range rover is not a BMW.

Click to expand...

*I kind of like the way that it's being dealt with now at the chapter level. My feeling is that there should be a separate MINI class (or two for S and not-S if there's enough to warrant it). in the NCC chapter, there are enough right now that the MINI class would be larger than some of the BMW classes.


----------

